# 24" Fane Studio Colossus



## BuffaloBrown (Nov 5, 2010)

not mine but I wish it was. 

24" Fane Studio Colossus.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

why wish it was, what would u do with it?
at only 400w ehhh the cone looks flimsy also but non the less pretty cool


----------

